
Microsoft's Earnings Call Hints at Trouble Spots - apress
http://www.microsoft-watch.com/content/business_applications/microsofts_earnings_call_hints_at_trouble_spots.html?kc=MWRSS02129TX1K0000535&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+RSS%2FMicrosoftWatch+%28Microsoft+Watch%29
======
obtino
Sure they fell on their earnings in some areas. However, they still managed to
produce great results in other areas - for example, in their entertainment
division. The article doesn't reveal the whole picture.

~~~
imcqueen
And the Ent division is going to keep growing. For example, the PSN issues
will likely boost xbox live's user base.

~~~
GoodIntentions
Folks hear Microsoft and think operating systems only, which I think is a
mistake.

They're diversified enough to stumble in one area and make up for it in
another. OS/Office Software/Search+Advertising/Mobile/Entertainment. They
aren't General Electric, but they are diversified enough to ship a crappy game
or OS, or miss on a product launch and not have it torpedo the bottom line.

------
contextfree
"Microsoft should also give a raise to whichever executive decided to scuttle
the potential Yahoo acquisition, a few years back"

They should give Jerry Yang a raise?

